# What pets would you like?



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 7, 2008)

If you could have a pet what would you have? And if you have pets, what do you have? Personally, I'm currently allowed no pets. Rule here is that you need your own house first... ><

But if I could have a pet, I'd love a cat. A Russian Blue. They're beautiful kitties, mostly sweet tempered and quite intelligent. There's also a very famous Russian Blue kitty...cookie for whoever gets it! XP I'd probably stick to two if I could afford having more then one.

I wouldn't want a wild animal. It'd feel wrong to have one, when they should be running free. I'd open up a sancuntry (sp) or a zoo or some sort to care for them, otherwise I wouldn't keep one as a pet.

PS: Fweee! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




^ That's the breed of cat I mentioned :3 ^


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> There's also a very famous Russian Blue kitty...cookie for whoever gets it! XP


If you mean Happycat, the cat that had something to do with a Russian cat food company,
http://www.omgz.com/happycat.jpg
I'm not sure, but I -think- that's British blue.
If is is that cat you mean, I win anyway ^_^.


I'd like a crow cat too. I'm a vary catty person. There is a cat in my house already, but he's the families not mine. When I get my own house, I'm totally becoming a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope, not the LOL cat. This ones famous around the world =) *gives biscuit anyway*


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm, I can't really think of any world famous cats.

Snowball II?
Garfield?
Topcat?
Cat in the Hat?

Nah, they're not Russian Blues :(


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 7, 2008)

Here, I'll give you the answer =)

You'll probably slap yourself XD


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Slapping myself I am.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 7, 2008)

An English Cocker Spaniel, because that's the breed of the adorable dog my family currently owns, and she's one of the most wondrous dogs I've met <3~ Cockers tend to be pretty good with kids, need moderate excerise (which I don't think I'd be able to provide any more than that on a daily basis; I really like some of the larger dogs, but I don't believe I'd be able to accommant their excerise needs). They're not nessacerly lazy either, since they were originally bred to be a field dog. They only thing that bothers me is that Cockers tend to have problems with their eyes, ears, urinary track (especially females), and their tails are usually docked >:


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a cat she is awesome, fluffy tail! <3 I don't know what kind of cat she is, probably part tabby and something else :/ she has calico colors and the markings of a tabby so a tabbyco?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 7, 2008)

She could be a mixed =) But she sounds cute ^__^


----------



## spaekle (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a black fluffy cat named Shadow; Observe. 

He's probably just mixed, as we got him from the shelter, but he's got a really great personality. :] 

My mom won't let me have any of these things (she gives really dumb excuses like "your cat will eat it", but I think it's just because she doesn't like them), but I'd really like to have a frog or a snake at some point. Or, at least, it sounds fun in theory; I love herps and I think I'd be up to keeping one when I'm living on my own, but I hear it's kind of hard to go on vacations and whatnot because some of them require a lot of attention and it's hard to find people willing to babysit reptiles and amphibians. :( We'll see, I guess.

I _am_ allowed to keep my carnivorous plants, though. That's always fun.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 7, 2008)

If I could have a pet, I would like a cat. And/or dog. I really don't care what cat breed (Turkish Vans are cool, but American Shorthair is good.), but for a dog I like Bernese Mountain dogs:


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 7, 2008)

A T rex.

I don't actually know. Maybe a parrot.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm happy with cats.
I've had a few cats before, but none right now. The cat from next door is meant to be a daddy one day. We'll probably get one of his kittens. He's still mostly a kitten himself though.


----------



## xkze (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got a cat and she is a very nice cat. :3 she has been with me since I was like five.


When I get my own house I will have at least one cat and also a parrot. Also an aquarium or terrarium full of fish or dart frogs respectively.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 7, 2008)

Definatly a bearded dragon. Either that, or a rock. Those pet rocks look rather interesting.


----------



## Flora (Dec 7, 2008)

I have four cats already: a black-and-white who definitely has some Siamese blood; a tuxedo cat; and two black kitties, one long-haired and one short-haired.

I want a new dog, though, since my old one died. D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 7, 2008)

I have two cats and two dogs. Tux, who at the moment is on my lap, is the larger, louder, and all-around more attention-grabbing cat. Jinx is a smaller, orange kitty, and is shyer in comparison. Faith, a dog who looks like a beagle the size of a labrador, is a jealous and cute little fuzzball. Blue, a blue tic hound (hey, I didn't name him), is a lazy dog.

I want a ferret, parakeet, guinea pig, and/or a small dog/cat.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 8, 2008)

I would want either a mouse; a holland lop, which is a kind of rabbit; or a cat that looks like Silverstream: Silver tabby with long fur and blue eyes. Mostly the last one.


----------



## see ya (Dec 8, 2008)

A ferret would be lots of fun, as I don't really care about the smell. If I had a license, a skunk would be pretty awesome, too (I've always found them to be gorgeous animals). Also, if I had a big enough house (to put it away from the bedrooms, lol), a parrot would be cool.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a pretty little cockatiel named Motie. <3 I love her~ And my brother has a fish, which my friend and I have named Pumpkin.

It'd be pretty cool to have a lizard... never really thought about it before, but someone mentioned a lizard and that would be neat...


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd really like a dog; they're friendly, loyal, you're much less likely to have your house broken into if you own one, and if I had to take it for walks every morning, it'd give me some exercise :D

I love most medium and large dogs - I don't really like most dogs smaller than a King Charlie Spaniel, but I'm not too keen on ones bred for guard duty like dobermanns or rottweilers. I'm also a little wary of dalmatians. My favourites are Irish wolfhounds, red setters and retreivers, but I'd probably get a mixed variety because the Kennel Club disturbs me and mixed dogs tend to be healthier (and significantly cheaper).

I'd also like a rat; I had two female rats that I loved dearly that died two years ago, and if I were to get another one, I'd get a single male.

Pot-bellied pigs also look like awesome pets, but I don't know anyone who has one so I can ask them about it. I love pigs so much; they're so intelligent and friendly <3

I'm horribly allergic to cats ):


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 8, 2008)

I already have a cat. Not sure what kind she is though. :3

But as for what I'd _like_ to have, a snake would be awesome. And I almost got one back in sixth grade, but my mom wimped out. >>


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 8, 2008)

Right now, I have a cat and a dog, though I really only consider the cat to be mine. The dog is my mother's. However, both of them are getting on in years, and probably won't last more than another 5 years.

But as to what I'd like, I've done my own research, and I would really like to get a ball python. There's just one big problem... my father hates and is afraid of snakes. So unfortunately I can't do anything until I eventually move out.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not allowed any pets. I'd like a cat(so cute ^_^), a fox(cute as well ^_^) and a Rabbit(cute stuffs ^_^). If I could only have one I'd get a cat and if I could get only two, the cat and fox and if three then the cat, fox and rabbit.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 8, 2008)

Foxes are cute, but they're not really domesticated and make terrible pets; they're very destructive, loud and can be aggressive. You're better off with the rabbit, honestly.

Oh, and I meant to say before; I currently have a budgie (Swablu), except he can't live with me because uni accomodation doesn't allow animals, so he's being looked after by my family. Last I heard, he lives in the bath now O.o


----------



## @lex (Dec 8, 2008)

...a Misdreavus? ._.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 8, 2008)

A kitteh would be epic :3

And I'm not sure there are any others I'd really want. As Shocktail no doubt guessed I wouldn't say no to a foxeh, but they're meant to be wild :3


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 8, 2008)

I discovered something new today... Bioluminescent mice! Or just 'glowing', whatever floats your boat, but I like bioluminescent. Really, I'd love one of these. I doubt they'd be available as pets though.


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 8, 2008)

> I have a black fluffy cat named Shadow


Shadow looks the same (kinda creepy that they do XD) as my cat, Petunia. :3


----------



## Kabigon (Dec 8, 2008)

I like Turtles the most since when I'm playing a game I can let him out and run around the living room/computer room without fear of him getting loss or anything.  I don't like it when pets are kept in a glass cage forever and are only let out when the thing is getting clean.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 9, 2008)

I just want a dog. I'm not allergic. Rest of my family is though...

And they don't think I'd be responsible enough...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

OK but foxes are cute Danni~

The kitten and bunny it is now. I might add a dog as long as the cat and dog don't fight.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 10, 2008)

If you introduce the cat and dog when they're a kitten and puppy respectively, then they'll probably get used to each other. I think certain breeds are friendlier though. =)


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 10, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> If you introduce the cat and dog when they're a kitten and puppy respectively


Yes, never introduce them when the cat's a puppy and the dog's a kitten. That'd be a nightmare. XD


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

I would really adore having scorpions. They are so small and lethal, it just... makes me attracted to the idea.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a ferret, named Cocoa.

I also have 3 cats:
Tater
Tiger
and
Stranger.

And then 2 hamsters, Funky and Fuzzball, but I don't have pictures of them. :3


----------



## Minnow (Dec 11, 2008)

I have...five cats? Ok, well, two are my Dad's and three are my Mom's, so I don't know if that counts, but whatever. No idea what my Mom's are. My Dad's are mother and daughter. Daughter is about 13-14, mother is about 14-15. We think they might have some Russian Blue, maybe Ragamuffin, or Maine Coon or something. We also have a dog, she's about 2, and she's got bits of Lab, Wippet, Collie, and probably some other breeds. We have some fish, too.

There's all sorts of animals I think it would be great to have. Turtles, snakes, hamsters, a parrot or some other bird, ferrets, what have you.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a Pomchi and a Albino rat right now, If I could have any pets I'd want another dog (A daschund or a Pug, probably) and a Bald rat (Or one of those 2 foot long ones :3)

Yes I would love a 2 foot long rat xD


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 12, 2008)

I've always been a cat person. ^^; But not crazy cat lady quality as I'm only apt to care for one-two at a time.
At the moment I've one cat, Kido, who's a Flamepoint Siamese. Siamese also being probably my favourite species. :3 In the past I also had a Bluepoint Siamese/Himalayian mix named Jetta, and a Red Tabby named Charlie. Unfortunately they've since passed, both from Feline Leukaemia.. Far too young, age 4 and 9-10 respectively. D: I've always felt so terrible.. (It's thought Charlie had it initially, but it was dormant and we had no clue. Then Jetta was taken down all at once and we found they were both positive.)

I'm not much of a dog person, but I had a Husky/Shepard mix named Midnight (She was black with a white muzzle and chest spot) who lived to around 16 and only recently passed. She was just the sweetest thing.. And amazingly tame, we let her out back in our unfenced backyard and she stayed there. I don't see myself wanting another dog though, especially after her. >< Wouldn't be near the same.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm... I'll probably get an African Grey, or maybe a Ferret.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Guinea Pig and three Chinchillas (who would have thought that a guy could give birth?) at home right now.

I'd like ... err I'd like a lot of things, like rats, lizards/snakes ect., but I don't think I'll have anything for a while.
Actually I'd like a pig, possibly, but only a small one. If I were able to keep it somewhere.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 12, 2008)

Pot-bellied pigs can be trained pretty much like dogs, so you don't need a special place to keep one; just litter train it and let it roam your house freely.

Guh, they're so cool.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 13, 2008)

I know, what I'd need is a proper house, as opposed to a small flat (which seems more likely to me)



			
				Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> I like pigs. Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals.


Pigs are smart too, it seems


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 13, 2008)

But cats are awesome. I don't care if they look down on us, we look down at them anyway so don't they deserve to?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 13, 2008)

A mouse, hamster or other rodent. They're so CUTE!


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> But cats are awesome. I don't care if they look down on us, we look down at them anyway so don't they deserve to?


Only cos they're little.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think all cats do. If anything they seem impartial to us unlike other animals - so we're not the main focus in their lives. I like that =D


----------

